
What makes a leader? Clues from the animal kingdom - DrScump
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-11/cp-wma102915.php
======
saurik
So, "the analysis by the scientific experts finds that leadership is generally
achieved as individuals gain experience, in both humans and non-humans" <\- it
took much longer than it should to find what ended up being the _only_
valuable sentence (fragment!) in this entire article.

------
jdc
For an entertaining, if somewhat cynical, view of the animal metaphor for
leadership: [http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2015/03/12/the-art-of-agile-
leader...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2015/03/12/the-art-of-agile-leadership)
(animal metaphor @ 1/3 into the article)

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/11/151106132923.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/11/151106132923.htm),
which points to this.

